# Timeshare in Italy



## Judy

We've done it again.  Booked a long cruise, that is.  We disembark in CIVITAVECCHIA, near Rome, on May 18, 2013.  That should give us plenty of time to search for a timeshare in Italy, although I notice that RCI already has some availability for that week.

We'd like to spend a week in wine country (Tuscany or elsewhere).  Any suggestions for timeshares we might try for?

I found one already, the Residence La Ferriera, but they have a required 300 Euro per person "half-board" charge.


----------



## Carolinian

I have not been there myself, but Il Poggio has had good reviews on these boards and shows up from time to time at RCI. 

Hapimag has a couple of good resorts in Tuscany, one of which is the former country estate of an Italian count.  DAE and DRI both have some access to some resorts in the Hapimag system, but not all of them.  I have never seen any of the Italian Hapimag resorts availible at DAE, however, nor have I seen them mentioned in the ones availible through DRI.  Lately, I have heard that SFX may also have some access to Hapimag, but if it is like DAE and DRI it may not be for all 57 Hapimag resorts.  Hapimag (which is the world's oldest timeshare developer) does not trade through RCI or II.


----------



## Margariet

Pentolina by Hapimag is nice but everything depends on the unit you receive. Borgo di Colleoli in Palaia near Pisa is fantastic and nearby to all the wonderful Tuscan cities. Villa Il Palagio near Firenze is great as well. You can exchange or rent them via RCI.


----------



## abbekit

We stayed at Il Poggio and loved it.  Photos in my link and I posted a review.  Booked it through RCI weeks (in the pre-TPU days).  Easy day trips from there to some beautiful areas of Tuscany.  I've seen it come up a few times (mostly last minute deals) in the new RCI weeks system.


----------



## Judy

Thank you for your suggestions.  I put in an ongoing search and I'm checking online almost every day.


----------



## Loes

The Hapimag resorts in Tuscany are very popular amongst Hapimag members. From April to October they are always fully booked. So Hapimag will probably not give these units to DAE. I have only seen less popular Hapimag weeks on DAE.
Loes


----------



## mav

Margariet said:


> Pentolina by Hapimag is nice but everything depends on the unit you receive. Borgo di Colleoli in Palaia near Pisa is fantastic and nearby to all the wonderful Tuscan cities. Villa Il Palagio near Firenze is great as well. You can exchange or rent them via RCI.


   " Villa Il Palagio near Firenze is great as well"

  Thank you for the positive statement! I have 3 weeks back to back booked there for this Sept/Oct!! I can't wait!   
From there to Rome for 1 week, then head to Funchal Madeira Portugal for 1 month! Back home Nov. 22nd in time for Thanksgiving. I am lovin' this traveling life!


----------



## elaine

wrong post--sorry


----------



## 225chs

I have stayed at Il Poggio and La Casella  
I liked Il Poggio better and highly recommend. In fact will be going back October 2012.
La Casella I liked but the wife did not. The four miles off road to get to the resort took 20 minutes and at the end of a long day, seemed endless. Both apartments were clean, large by European standards and beautifully situated


----------



## Judy

I limited my ongoing search to resorts in Tuscany, but so far nothing.  I see a couple of resorts in Umbria in my online searches now and then.  

what do you all think about Umbria in general?  And about Carpediem Assisi in particular?


----------



## Margariet

Judy said:


> I limited my ongoing search to resorts in Tuscany, but so far nothing.  I see a couple of resorts in Umbria in my online searches now and then.
> 
> what do you all think about Umbria in general?  And about Carpediem Assisi in particular?



Don't worry. You still have time. We also went in July/August to Tuscany with our TS to Tuscany. The resorts will pop up in time. Umbria is great and worthwhile to explore but the Carpe Diem in Assisi doesn't get good reviews. The location is wonderful but the resort is nothing special. I would wait if I were you.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

Margariet said:


> Don't worry. You still have time. We also went in July/August to Tuscany with our TS to Tuscany. The resorts will pop up in time. Umbria is great and worthwhile to explore but the Carpe Diem in Assisi doesn't get good reviews. The location is wonderful but the resort is nothing special. I would wait if I were you.



Another TUG poster from Europe indicates that prime European resorts are typically made available to European RCI members.  I've had an ongoing search in place since 8/10 for 22 months ahead for select Italian resorts and nada has matched.  However, I notice that Carpe Diem Roma has numerous RCI EV rentals available for the timeframe I am searching (actually @$1600 for a 3 bedroom, which isn't an outrageous price, but it is outrageous that RCI members can't trade for these units).  I also notice that my Ireland resort had only a couple wintertime units available for trade and numerous available thru EV rentals.  So I am not so sure that these resorts will pop up for US RCI members at all


----------



## Margariet

beejaybeeohio said:


> Another TUG poster from Europe indicates that prime European resorts are typically made available to European RCI members.  I've had an ongoing search in place since 8/10 for 22 months ahead for select Italian resorts and nada has matched.  However, I notice that Carpe Diem Roma has numerous RCI EV rentals available for the timeframe I am searching (actually @$1600 for a 3 bedroom, which isn't an outrageous price, but it is outrageous that RCI members can't trade for these units).  I also notice that my Ireland resort had only a couple wintertime units available for trade and numerous available thru EV rentals.  So I am not so sure that these resorts will pop up for US RCI members at all



I don't know but that's too bad! Then I might have the same problem with some US property? At the moment I do see 992 resorts with 59002 units available in Europe of which 944 resorts with 33406 units for regular trades (through August 2013). In Italy I do see 102 resorts with 2709 units of which 94 resorts with 1571 units for regular trades (through August 2013). If any US member is interested: please check your availability!


----------



## Judy

Margariet said:


> I don't know but that's too bad! Then I might have the same problem with some US property? At the moment I do see 992 resorts with 59002 units available in Europe of which 944 resorts with 33406 units for regular trades (through August 2013). In Italy I do see 102 resorts with 2709 units of which 94 resorts with 1571 units for regular trades (through August 2013). If any US member is interested: please check your availability!


I am definitely interested, but I'd like to narrow it down.  I'm going to post a sightings request on the TUG sightings forum for the dates and resorts I'm looking for in Italy and also London.  If you happen to stop by there and would like to post your search results, I'd love to see what you find. 

If you want us US members to do the same for you, for your US resort searches, just ask.


----------



## GrayFal

abbekit said:


> We stayed at Il Poggio and loved it.  Photos in my link and I posted a review.  Booked it through RCI weeks (in the pre-TPU days).  Easy day trips from there to some beautiful areas of Tuscany.  I've seen it come up a few times (mostly last minute deals) in the new RCI weeks system.



I know this is an old thread but wanted to thank this member for the link to the photos of the resort. 
I just confirmed a unit thru the Bluegreen/RCI portal. Seen only in Nightly Stays AKA RCI Points for May 2017. 

So excited!


----------



## gresmi

What????!!!! 300E for half-board?? They are trolling for victims. Don't dare be one. 300E represents a lot of food. My advice is don't eat out all the time, number one. Number two, do at least 2 meals in your unit per day and you will stretch your budget way past what you thought was possible. The food in Italy is to die for, and if you're any good in the kitchen you'll be whipping up some memories.

Buy some olives, cheese, prosciutto, and some good bread and wine before you check into your unit. You'll be surprised how satisfying that can be.

Enjoy!


----------

